# Sayonara R15-500



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

Well, the old R15-500's days are numbered.

The issues I've been having with it locking up during playback of recorded shows has slowly been getting worse and now it even will lock up during a "instant replay" where I go 40 seconds back to replay live TV.

Tried RBR, tried Full Reset, tried full Format of HD, nothing seems to help.

So, I called up DirecTV and they are sending me a replacement DVR for S&H + 24 month committment. The CSR was very nice and helpful and even added a note to the order requesting that they send me and R22. He said he couldn't guarantee that I would get an R22 but the note is attached to the order.

I guess now I wait to see what shows up on my doorstep in a couple of days.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

RenHoek said:


> Well, the old R15-500's days are numbered.
> 
> The issues I've been having with it locking up during playback of recorded shows has slowly been getting worse and now it even will lock up during a "instant replay" where I go 40 seconds back to replay live TV.
> 
> ...


I just sent my R15-300 in due to it having issues. Sent me a new R16-300 as a replacement.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

RenHoek said:


> Well, the old R15-500's days are numbered.
> 
> The issues I've been having with it locking up during playback of recorded shows has slowly been getting worse and now it even will lock up during a "instant replay" where I go 40 seconds back to replay live TV.
> 
> ...


I would have complained about the reset of your 2 year commitment. Replacements for leased receivers that fail should include the S & H charge but NO commitment extension.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Let us know what they send you...............


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> I would have complained about the reset of your 2 year commitment. Replacements for leased receivers that fail should include the S & H charge but NO commitment extension.


I would have too if it had actually been a leased receiver. That's the interesting part, this is a DVR I purchased at BestBuy, not leased.

Anyhow, I've been with DirecTV for the past 10 years and have no intentions of moving to another provider, satellite or cable.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

RenHoek said:


> I would have too if it had actually been a leased receiver. That's the interesting part, this is a DVR I purchased at BestBuy, not leased.


Just so you know, if you "bought" and activated that DVR after March 1, 2006, you didn't really buy it; you leased it. What you paid Best Buy was the up-front lease fee. Granted, most BestBuys didn't have signage posted as they were required to by DirecTV, which is why there is a class-action lawsuit against BestBuy and CircuitCity.


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

Well, alas, my new (refurbished) DVR showed up today and it is an R15-500 

Oh well, I guess we'll see how long this one lasts.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck with it, my three year old R15-500 just won't quit, as strong today as new.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

davring said:


> Good luck with it, my three year old R15-500 just won't quit, as strong today as new.


I have two of 'em (also -500's) going strong after 18 months-plus. One of them is about to be deactivated (and presumably sent back into the refurb pool) as I shift my R22-200 over to one of the kids' rooms, replaced in our room by an HR22-100.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Just retired my 15-300. Never had a problem with it and I love the smaller form factor. Will hate to send it back to them.


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

My original R15-500 (the one being replaced) was fairly trouble free except for the caller ID not working for about the first year. 

That is, right up until a couple of months ago when it started locking up during playback of recorded shows and minor hiccups during "live" shows. At first reformat seemed to help, but the lockups started again after about 2 weeks. Several reformats later, and each time the lockups started occurring sooner, I decided to give up and replace it.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

RenHoek said:


> lockups started occurring sooner, I decided to give up and replace it.


Hard drive failure.


----------

